# Brindle litter



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

day 4. Can't see any markings yet, meh! have culled 5 down from 10 (I know there are 6 in this pic, but it was before I culled the runty one that you can probably make out). There are 2 left out of the 5 that I'm unsure of sexes, but definatly 3 does. Fingers crossed










Vi xx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

oooooo very exciting


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

any updated pics hun x


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

No, but I should take some, I've got one brindle 

Vi x


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

just the one, sooooo pretty. don't mind the background lol! was my entries for a guinea show i went to on the 18th!










Vi x


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:love1 :love1 Wed love brindles one day, theyre gorgeous


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful! Looks like a little orange cream ice cream bar.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

I love the brindles you guys have over there! A totally different animal from the American brindles! They don't seem very easy to breed, though? Sounds like a challenge, but well worth it! Lovely baby!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know if I should be worried, but I have a very odd looking baby, I'm sure she looks blind...










she also looks fawn rather than argente, though I now understand that the fawn gene is stronger than the agouti/argente one? so she's carrying it right? Before i thought Agouti was the god of all genes and couldn't be carried.

the others....

the Brindle:



























and an argente doe:









and mummy, Ambly:









Vi xx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Vi! She is blind, that little fawn one. It won't bother her though


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

aww bless her. well she's not going anywhere. I thought she was as soon as i saw her eyes, do you think it's just chance, or genetic?

Vi x


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd say just chance - i had a doe 18 months ago that went blind in one eye at about 6 weeks old. I bred from her and her sister as they were the two best silvers i'd then produced, so they are the great to the power of 10 grandmothers of all my silvers. Three months later she went blind in the other eye too. Anyway, a lot of generations on, i've got not one blind silver, no cataracts, nothing.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had more instances of blind mice in the fawns than any other.Still low numbers considering the amount I have bred but more than enough for me to think its not random.I suspect its caused by diabetes which is linked to obesity which of course is programmed into fawns.I have no proof to back it up but thats what I think :idea:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

course - never thought of that! - different varities, different health issues.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

So I should watch out what I feed her? or should the normal oats and dry mix (rat food) be okay?

this litter is turning out to be so lovely...



























Vi x


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I think I awwwwwwwed for at _least_ 5 minutes just on the first picture! They are beautiful!


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

What lovely brindles, one day I will come back to you wanting brindles violet, be warned LOL


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

it's the same brindle in the first two pics (on this page). there was only one in this litter.

they do have that effect on me too 'zoocrewmice'

Vi x


----------

